# Help!! Which Nikon to buy?



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Need help to decide which camera and len(s) (auto focus anti vibration) to purchase. I live and work in a very extreme, hot and sandy remote desert area of North Africa. Will be taking landscape and action shots. Do lots of backpacking, travelling, and walking. Which camera setup would you recommend for me. Any advice is appreciated. Oh the life of an humanitarian aid worker who misses his Texas gulf coast immensely!!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

What is your budget?


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry, I would prefer to stay under $2500. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

I love my D80. So far it's stood up to my abuse.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

D300 works for me.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm ...If I lived/worked where you did...I'd plan on the camera being ruined with great regularity. 

So..I'd buy FIVE or more Ultra Zooms ....as needed.... under $2,500, total, easily. Nikon makes one-- P80 I think; Canon S5is; Olympus; Panasonic: Fuji; and even more manufacturers have them available. I own both the Canon S3is and the Sony H5 ( both are now discontinued models). Zoom from 36mm to 432mm or more... depending on which camera brand you buy. 

You won't get full DSLR quality, but you will get some great shots...And, when camera #1 is shot; pick up camera #2; send camera #1 back in for repair ( maybe even under warranty) and smile. When #1 doesn't work anymore, spend another $400.00 or less for camera #3..etc...
regards, Rich


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Being that you are in a sandy area, you may want to consider one of the cameras that is weather sealed. This will help keep sand from entering the camera body. The D200, D300, D2x, D2xs and D3 are all sealed. The "pro" bodies are sealed better, but they may be a little more camera than you are looking for.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you should drop Shooter a message (not sure on when he'll get to answer it though). he works in similar conditions and it would be well worth talking to him about the cameras he uses.

rosesm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I forgot to mention the D2h and D2hs


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

i agree with fishphoto...the d200 and d300 are magnesium framed which makes them a hair lighter...however your next task is to find an all purpose lens or invest in some sort of lens changing hood so that your sensor doesn't have to be cleaned daily


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

consider glass as well, while you can get a d300 (my preference) you will be spending close to 2000 with no glass, d200 will run a little less and save some for lenses or go d80 with some nicer glass.


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

I have the D-200 and it will do everything you need. Buy a good close up lens and a 400 to 600 mm zoom and you'll be set up... Camera and top end lens and you'll be in it for 3 grand


----------

